# Phrag. Rosalie Dixler



## e-spice (Aug 23, 2010)

I know this one is a little older and doesn't have the best form or color. It does grow and bloom well though, and that is the reason I'll keep it around.

e-spice


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 23, 2010)

That's an awesome bloomer - look at all the buds & blooms! Nice. I have this one too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2010)

Lovely one.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2010)

What's wrong with the form and colour? I really like this one! I have one of these too. Please keep it around!:clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 24, 2010)

Now, that's a fine bloomer!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, look at all them flowers and buds! I like the form on it as well.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 24, 2010)

This is a very nice specimen, nothing wrong with it... I like it a lot!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 24, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 24, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2010)

When you get tired of it you know who to contact, right!?

Oh yeah, Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## John M (Aug 24, 2010)

That's a happy plant! Well done!


----------



## wojtek (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice looking bloom


----------



## Hera (Aug 24, 2010)

Lovely!!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 26, 2010)

:clap::clap: It's even branching!! Nice growing! :clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 27, 2010)

I have to agree. It looks nice to me.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 7, 2010)

Here's an updated picture. It has ten open now.

e-spice


----------



## etex (Oct 7, 2010)

Very lovely blooms and great plant! Def a keeper!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2010)

Excellent.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 7, 2010)

That number of blooms doesn't happen by accident. Good growing.


----------



## hardy (Oct 7, 2010)

I wish phrags were more available here.... 

I like the plant, I love the pic ^^
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Claudia6982 (Oct 7, 2010)

WOW


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2010)

Claudia6982 said:


> WOW



Really! (where'd you get that cool smiley??? -- we need to add it to our collection.)

That is one impressive plant! :drool:


----------



## Claudia6982 (Oct 8, 2010)

I get my smilies from here: http://wuerziworld.de/Smilies/

But it is a german homepage.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 8, 2010)

Cooler site!!!! Danke Claudia!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes, thanks Claudia!


----------

